# Opinions on laptops



## Venusian Broon (Apr 19, 2017)

Just a quick question to those with laptops. I'm more of a 'PC beast' man myself, but am thinking about getting a cheap but nice laptop - mainly for writing, not so bothered about anything that requires a lot of power.

Any recommendations?

Except Apple - I don't do Apple


----------



## AlexH (Apr 19, 2017)

What do you mean by cheap? Do you want multiple windows viewable at the same time, or a split screen (i.e. you might want a larger screen size)? How portable does it need to be?

I haven't used one, but Chromebooks are highly rated by a few writing people I know, and others who use them for general word processing and Internet-based stuff. At under £200 this is pretty good value: Acer Chromebook 11.6 inches Laptop CB3-131 Intel Celeron N2840 2 GB 16GB EMMC Chrome White: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

If you need a larger screen (also check out resolution - they're the same on both of these models), this one is £215: Acer Chromebook 14 CB3-431 14 inch Notebook (Celeron N3060, 2 GB RAM, 16 GB Storage, Chrome OS) - Silver: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

They only have 16GB of storage, but if you're only using it for writing, that's plenty - and maybe you keep everything backed up online anyway? Chromebooks are linked up with free Google storage.

If you don't fancy a Chromebook, I don't think you can go wrong with the well known brands these days - Lenovo, HP, Asus etc. I'm using a 10-year-old Dell a friend gave me a while ago at the moment, and it's still doing fine. It's heavy by today's standards, so I've been doing a fair bit of research for when I replace it (online and via friends) and need something more suited to travel.

Another alternative (if you don't mind the smaller screen) could be a tablet plus a decent keyboard, or one of the "hybrid" laptops.

I don't do Apple either.


----------



## The Judge (Apr 19, 2017)

I've got a HP at present which has "Pavilion" on it, so presumably that's the model.  It's OK.

I wanted a laptop that was relatively cheap but had a decent-sized screen and keyboard.  It's the only thing I use (we have got a big PC, but I don't like sitting at a desk to type, so I rarely use it and never for writing) but it's only used in the home, ie I don't need anything for travelling etc, so ease of use and comfort was more important than weight etc.  We had a hell of a job finding one in our budget that also had sufficient memory and processing power, and I didn't need the earth since I don't play games on it nor watch films etc.  PC World was a dead loss, but in the end we got this one at John Lewis -- it was considerably reduced in price as someone had returned it to the shop so it had no packaging etc.  It's not without faults, listed below in case they're of interest, but I've no idea if that's because it's an HP, or it was made on a Friday afternoon, or because the chap who returned it managed to drop it and mangle it first.  Anyhow, I can live with the faults, and it does what it needs to do.  

So a lukewarmish recommendation.


Faults:

doesn't switch itself off properly despite using the shut down command, and I have to hold the on-off button on for ages until it powers down
if I shut the lid on it while it's on, it goes into a sulk and I have to switch it off and on again before I can use it
if my internet connection goes down (a regular occurrence thanks to BT), it won't reconnect even once the connection is back on, and again I have to switch it off and on before I can get onto the internet once more


----------



## Wruter (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a basic Lenovo model - inexpensive and never had any problems. Apparently NASA only uses Lenovo laptops on the ISS - can't get a better recommendation for reliability than that.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah should have been a bit more specific 

Big screen is always preferable, but something _too _big and it might be a pain to cart around when travelling. Probably 15 inch looks about right. I suppose also fairly thin - but if I want a decent keyboard on it, I guess I'll have to compromise on that also. (My normal urge to get as big and powerful as possible for my budget doesn't work here!). As long as it has Wifi and a few USB ports (and a nice manbag to cart it about) that'll be fine.

Also hate the 'knob' mouse that some laptops have, very much prefer the 'window pane' one - I see that the latter seem to be prominent. (I think the knob mouse are IBM if memory serves me right.)

Cheap is well below £500, a couple hundred less if possible...

I already have an ancient Dell 'lapbrick'...but it's Windows XP and I'm not going to change it, say like upgrade to Windows 10, because when you switch it on it's like a hair dryer and the elves inside it are probably geriatric. Also if you leave it on it starts to melt into the crust a la China Syndrome


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 19, 2017)

I normally just check the Dell UK website when I need anything PC.


----------



## Nick B (Apr 19, 2017)

I'd go with an Acer if you want cheap performance. I've been using an Acer aspire notebook for a couple of years and its never had a fault. I have a small 12 inch screen, so its brilliant for carting about but big enough for a decent keyboard. It was £299 when I got it so probably a lot less now.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 19, 2017)

My Samsung netbook NC10 is perfect for writing, mostly because it has a fantastic keyboard and doesn't have that huge shelf before you get to the keys. I'm going to be really sorry when it dies, because no one seems to make anything like it (or not with a keyboard as good). When it does, I'll almost be tempted to buy an old but unused one at an inflated price, even if the operating system will be out of date.

Anyway, since none of that constituted usable advice, I'll just say that IMO the keyboard is the most crucial thing if you're mostly going to be writing on it, so make sure you test-drive the keyboard.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 19, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> Anyway, since none of that constituted usable advice, I'll just say that IMO the keyboard is the most crucial thing if you're mostly going to be writing on it, so make sure you test-drive the keyboard.



Yeah might be an idea to get my dirty paws on some examples lying about PC world/John Lewis...then order a nice new fresh one off the internet.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 19, 2017)

Also, I'd go for something small if you want to use it on your lap sometimes rather than a table, otherwise it might be too heavy and hot. You don't need a big screen if you're only using Word etc. 10" is fine. (My Samsung is 10". Did I mention how perfect it is?)


----------



## The Judge (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine has a 13'' screen (measured diagonally -- is that right?) and I use it on my lap -- or part-lap-part-chair-arm -- 99% of the time and I don't find it too heavy.  I don't notice the heat, but I have a fan thing under it (though the fan no longer works so it's just there as a support) and two cushions under that to bring it to the right height, so I'm protected from the heat that way.


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 19, 2017)

These have limited space in their drives but I have two at work and they are perfect for limited use function.

Inspiron 11 3000 Series Laptop | Dell United States
Inspiron 14 3000 Series Laptop | Dell United States

If you want to get more space there is a lenova laptop that still has 32 bit system and that takes up less space.

But there is plenty of room to put a word processor onto these and a limited number of other programs.

The chromebook I have has similar space but it is a bit clunky compared to the windows 10 systems. And it is best for use as a web browsing computer.


----------



## mosaix (Apr 19, 2017)

I bought my last one from pcspecialist:

PCSPECIALIST - Top Spec Custom PCs & Laptops Built to Order

They might cost more that you want to pay VB, but you can log in and configure a machine to your own spec and if it's too expensive just go elsewhere. I'm more than happy with mine.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 20, 2017)

The thing that hung me up when I was searching for my next laptop last year was the way they design keyboards these days. If you touch-type, pay attention to how the keyboard and the number pad are designed, in case that might bother you. My problem is that they are running the two closer together lately, so that the "Enter" key (or maybe, more likely, it was the right-hand Shift key) ends up only taking up one key-width instead of the usual two, and the zero key of the number pad only gets one key-width as well, neither of which works with my touch-typing and 10-keying habits. This may not be a problem for you, or your key configurations may already be different from that anyway.


----------



## hopewrites (Apr 20, 2017)

More processing power = longer life.

You can cheep out on the size of anything else, since you can plug in a bigger screen, wireless mouse and keyboard, use USB hubs to plug in more peripherals, but if the thing can't process up to speed, you may as well be typing on a cell phone. Imo.


Find out what the ram and memory are upgradable to, easy to buy one that isn't for less, then pop a card in later to lengthen it's usefulness to you.

But yeah. If the processed is too slow you'll be replacing it sooner than later.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 20, 2017)

hopewrites said:


> If the processed is too slow you'll be replacing it sooner than later.


I tend to agree with you but all heavy duty processing of all other things, other than using MS Word while out and about, will be done on my PC which is a beast - and will always be when I get a new one. Whenever that is.


----------



## hopewrites (Apr 20, 2017)

Agreed. Especially as you said this is specifically for writing away from your desk. And being a tower lover myself I refuse to bother with a laptop with processing power under 2.4 
Towers are easy to upgrade in stages, laptops not so much. Though they're getting easier. 

I found one the other day that tricked out wasn't more than $1100 with a base of $550 (the Tera drive and weather proffing were the spendiest upgrades) 

It'll be a year or two before I replace my current laptop, but I enjoy looking now and again.


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 20, 2017)

These days: if I'm going to spend over 500 on a computer then it will likely be for heavy duty graphics.
For anything else it's a waste of money to buy one of those pricey systems since they all are out dated within 6 mos of purchase.
of course all I do is work on and order computers for CAD applications and book keeping and and some less important projects perhaps some graphic work for advertising so I really don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kylara (Apr 20, 2017)

Dell or Lenovo. I'd personally go for Lenovo if you want the lower end as better at that price.

I personally always get massive ones because I like big screens and having a number pad - I can't understand how people manage without a number pad!

Go for as much storage and processing power as you can afford, those are the two areas not to scimp on if you aren't interested in games/films etc on it (graphics card). You'll soon regret it if you don't as your laptop works at glacial speeds and with a tonne of lag.


----------



## Parson (Apr 20, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> The thing that hung me up when I was searching for my next laptop last year was the way they design keyboards these days. If you touch-type, pay attention to how the keyboard and the number pad are designed, in case that might bother you. My problem is that they are running the two closer together lately, so that the "Enter" key (or maybe, more likely, it was the right-hand Shift key) ends up only taking up one key-width instead of the usual two, and the zero key of the number pad only gets one key-width as well, neither of which works with my touch-typing and 10-keying habits. This may not be a problem for you, or your key configurations may already be different from that anyway.



I agree with Dusty here. I have an Acer, an HP, and a Dell combo laptop and tablet. As far as keyboard goes the HP has them all beat by a mile. the Acer which is a nice and quite cheap laptop has that reduced key board Dusty is speaking of and I find it a royal pain. But so far all of them have been very dependable. (err. after I taught my wife to use the power-off rather than than the power button on the Dell.)


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 20, 2017)

Parson said:


> I agree with Dusty here. I have an Acer, an HP, and a Dell combo laptop and tablet. As far as keyboard goes the HP has them all beat by a mile. the Acer which is a nice and quite cheap laptop has that reduced key board Dusty is speaking of and I find it a royal pain. But so far all of them have been very dependable. (err. after I taught my wife to use the power-off rather than than the power button on the Dell.)



Oh, good, it's not just me!   Seeing how many of the blasted things there were being made that way, I had concluded I might be the only one who cared.


----------



## hopewrites (Apr 21, 2017)

I type too hard to use my built in keyboard. I use a wireless one that is larger than my 13" laptop would accommodate, and is sturdy enough to handly my firm typeing.

I also use a wireless mouse because I never could get the hang of backwards finger mousing on that dratted pad they tuck right where my weary hands want to rest.


Granted, most of my computing these days is done on one of our three cell phones. As they have our only internet at the moment, and even tethering them to the laptop doesnt provide adequate data speed.

We've had it... 2yrs? Bought it referbished. The cd/dvd drive was the first to go. Replaced it with a peripheral one, what, two months back. 

Im half tempted to download a new keybord for my new phone. The stock one is driving me nuts. Ive retyped 40% of this post.


----------



## Kylara (Apr 21, 2017)

I use SwiftKey with a colemak layout on my phone. Love the colemak layout, but SwiftKey and I have been having disagreements with touch accuracy, though it may be my phone screen. My partner has no such problems


----------



## REBerg (Apr 27, 2017)

How far we've come.


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 27, 2017)

I use a laptop exclusively but mine if a very high power machine that I use for development work. Less experienced on low power cheaper ones, though I did recently get a cheap Lenovo for my mum which seems to be working just fine.

One thing I would recommend though is, if you're going to be doing much running on battery, then consider paying the extra to have all solid state drive rather than a hard disk. I don't recommend this for speed but rather for because it will at least double running time before the next charge.


----------



## Mirannan (May 1, 2017)

Something that migbht be worth looking into, for anyone who might want to upgrade memory:

Check how many memory slots there are in your laptop, and also (more important) where they are. As an example, I have a machine that used to be state of the art but is now 15 years old and I can't reinstall the OS to gid rid of the rubbish because M$ no longer supports XP. Anyway, it shipped with 512M of memory. Crucially, said memory occupied 2 slots; one of them is easily accessible (remove a panel on the bottom) but the other is buried deep in the guts of the machine. So I have the rather odd amount of 1.25GB of memory in it, now. 

The point is that if you want the machine upgraded, it might be a good idea to arrange for that to be done before shipping - unless you can find out the way the memory is delivered (1 slot filled? 2? 4?) and where the memory slots are. Which is often rather difficult.

Regarding the issue of disks and power, it might be useful to consider the effect of more memory on power usage. If your machine is relying on the swapfile a lot (because of not really enough memory) then it will use a lot more power, be slower and get a lot hotter - maybe this wouldn't apply if you have a solid state disk, but I can't comment on that because I don't.


----------

